# anyone?



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

wanna chat? its lonely in there


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

on my way!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

bump......


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm in there!


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

how do I get there


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

GoPitBull Chat


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

chatty chats...?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I got my chat on!


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone goin in chat soon?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

chat chats?


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

*singing* I'm in chat alooooone. It's rather boring in there talking to myself......LOL:hammer:


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

hmm any chatters out there now??


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

is chat down???


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Aww I think it is!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks like it's having an issue.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

this kind of sucks.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I know I wanted to chat. lol


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

I am stuck at work till 2am and its slow. So I NEED to chat lol


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

me too! i think i am gonna have josh sign in..hes got some new pictures of peanut to share...


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

woohooo lets see some new pics of peanut


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I chat myself!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

........no one home?


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> chat chats?


I just wanted to say, I love the part of your signature that says "Be the kind of person your dog thinks you are"


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks i try to live by that


----------



## Shadow7 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey i want to chat! what room are you in?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I chat again!


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone else in chat??


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

where is everyone???


----------

